

Vagrant plugin to take screenshots - igorsobreira
http://igorsobreira.com/blog/2012/3/13/vagrant-plugin-to-take-screenshots/

======
particlebanana
For future reference if you have issues booting a vm you can add:

config.vm.boot_mode = :gui

to your Vagrantfile to have Virtual Box boot into a window instead of
headless.

